# Correct pulley for electric air compressor motor.



## bryanslayter (5 mo ago)

I have a 5 HP 145 twin cylinder air compressor pump. The maximum RPM is 1050 RPM and it has
a 14 1/2 inch dual belt pully already installed on it. The electric motor I have is Marathon GEX36531 6HP
motor with a speed of 3450 RPM. Trying to figure out the correct pully size I need for the electric motor to
run this compressor at a safe RPM. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*try this calc page
pully calc*


----------

